# [Czech NR] Rubik's cube 11.77 single Lukas Pohořelický



## PoHos1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah here is it some good single for CZ 
[youtubehd]pV8O3ESQ9YQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 15, 2013)

COOL. 

Kinda feel sorry for him.. he deserved/expected a better reaction lol.

Great solve.


----------

